# Proof of Our Squatchiness



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

They're Heeerrre! ...............or at least their DNA.

http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/ne...tch-also-known-as-bigfoot-according-to-report


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Have you ever seen my mother in law? that could be her hair.........


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

It's about time. I hunt and I do eat meat but monkeys or sasquatch is too far out for me. If I had to survive in the amazon then maybe monkey might be on my plate but just to shoot a saquatch to have as a trophy or to proove a point I cant do it. I'm glad to hear(read) that their DNA has been isolated and prooven as fact that they do exist. Just because people havent seen a bigfoot they dont believe in it. Well I havent seen an atom or a black hole but I believe they are real. Now that DNA has been found from multiple samples to be the same DNA their should be protection for these beings till we have been able to study them from a distance of non-interfearance. Govenrments need to stand up and protect the species. It was only a few years ago that an unknown tribe was discovered by plane fly-over of some 250 people. A month later they were gone and it was supected that the drug cartels killed them off to keep the scientists and governments out of the area. With all the hightech flour and IR comeras on helicopters and planes someone with enough money could easily hunt a group down and kill them for the headlines. Lets see how long, if at all, that anything is done to protect these creatures. Man I couldnt wait for these headlines to be anounced. I knew it was only going to be a matter of time. 
Whew that felt good!
Later ya'll
donm 
I love it


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know that over the years many hair samples have come back as "unknown" of any animals on catalog including primates, it would be great to see how many more samples come back as this same dna. Many of my friends will be eating some crow...

Salmonid


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

If a human was the mother... then what could Sasquatch's father be?

dear god...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

No squatch bones, no squatch carcasses, fossils, or graves found. Anybody seen Squatch poop in the woods? If you thought you did, that was me. Apparently they don't get hit by cars, die of accidents, disease, drowning, or hunters. If there was a population large enough to survive, there would by now be so much more evidence, like lots of tracks in the snow for example. Can they fly?

Spending time, energy, and treasure in "protecting" bigfoot seems pointless.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

It has been REPEATEDLY said "Mankind is now aware of all large mammals in the animal kingdom..." REALLY ? then explain the washed ashore fresh carcess of an apparently UNKNOWN type of "pygmy" whale on the west Coast this month, and 2 previously UNKNOWN species of ape from Africa within the last 12 months. Plus apparently part of a tenticle with suckers from an UNKNOWN NEW species of potentially enormous squid caught in a deep fishing trawl off New Zealand this spring; it`s DNA does NOT match the known types of ANY squid. And just for laughs, any one remember the ceolocathe; a primative armored fish that supposedly died out with the dinosaurs ? Untill several were netted off S Africa in the mid 1930s. There is now a video of a live 1 in the wild on you tube. But better yet; in 1988(?) a deep diving remotely controlled vehicle (ROV) looking at thermal vents in the North Atlantic was video recording a bottom area; apparently the bright light`s warmth attracted a rather interesting creature that was a cross between an aquatic cockroach and a flat worm. It just fluttered there darting in and out of view, then disappeared. A scientest who saw this "thing' was DUMB FOUNDED, got on his computer once back at his university, took the recording to a world famous palentologist, showed it and the "thing" to him and both concluded this animal type PREDATED the dinosaurs and although "officially' decreed `extinct` obviously was completely unaware of it`s "official' status...this ugly bug is supposedly the ancestor of the tribulites now found as fossils; it`s decendants include the horse shoe crab, which also predates ANY KNOWN land animal fossils known to mankind.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lowell H Turner said:


> It has been REPEATEDLY said "Mankind is now aware of all large mammals in the animal kingdom..." REALLY ? then explain the washed ashore fresh carcess of an apparently UNKNOWN type of "pygmy" whale on the west Coast this month, and 2 previously UNKNOWN species of ape from Africa within the last 12 months. Plus apparently part of a tenticle with suckers from an UNKNOWN NEW species of potentially enormous squid caught in a deep fishing trawl off New Zealand this spring; it`s DNA does NOT match the known types of ANY squid. And just for laughs, any one remember the ceolocathe; a primative armored fish that supposedly died out with the dinosaurs ? Untill several were netted off S Africa in the mid 1930s. There is now a video of a live 1 in the wild on you tube. But better yet; in 1988(?) a deep diving remotely controlled vehicle (ROV) looking at thermal vents in the North Atlantic was video recording a bottom area; apparently the bright light`s warmth attracted a rather interesting creature that was a cross between an aquatic cockroach and a flat worm. It just fluttered there darting in and out of view, then disappeared. A scientest who saw this "thing' was DUMB FOUNDED, got on his computer once back at his university, took the recording to a world famous palentologist, showed it and the "thing" to him and both concluded this animal type PREDATED the dinosaurs and although "officially' decreed `extinct` obviously was completely unaware of it`s "official' status...this ugly bug is supposedly the ancestor of the tribulites now found as fossils; it`s decendants include the horse shoe crab, which also predates ANY KNOWN land animal fossils known to mankind.


Really? ? Your argument for the existence of a large manlike animal living undiscovered and documented within relatively populated areas are from the remote and vast depths of the oceans or of newly documented apes from other continents with similar species????? 

Surely with the tens of thousands of hunters in the field this week, plus other hunting, work, and recreation throughout the year there would be credible stories sightings and hard evidence.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Put an ape suit on and run through state property. Bet you get shot and tagged! Put it all on youtube, seems like evryone else would enjoy the humor in it!

Not sure that bigfoots (or would the plural be Bigfeet?) Are actually still living in the US. I gues something could be living in Alaska though. Problem is, as others have stated they would have a heat signature and therefore could not possibly hide from choppers... Just saying.

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The comparison to the oceans and North America is laughable. Do you non hunters realize how many game cameras there are being used in the woods now a days? How many of you have seen a bear or bobcat in the state? I haven't but I have game camera pictures of two bobcats, one within a 100 yards of my sisters house.. There would be physical proof....

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone who doubts that Bigfoot is around by stating the number of hunters and cameras has obviously not spent much time out West where you can be in hundreds of square miles of absolute wilderness in hundreds of different locations, the amount of undisturbed wilderness in this country is amazing, its mostly not on the East coast. We here in populated regions tend to forget that our hunting areas are some of the most crowded in the country.

Salmonid


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> No squatch bones, no squatch carcasses, fossils, or graves found. Anybody seen Squatch poop in the woods? If you thought you did, that was me. Apparently they don't get hit by cars, die of accidents, disease, drowning, or hunters. If there was a population large enough to survive, there would by now be so much more evidence, like lots of tracks in the snow for example. Can they fly?
> 
> Spending time, energy, and treasure in "protecting" bigfoot seems pointless.


PLLLLEASE, this is a squatch thread. There is no place for the common sense or logic that you are trying to bring into this conversation.
Thanks


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Anyone who doubts that Bigfoot is around by stating the number of hunters and cameras has obviously not spent much time out West where you can be in hundreds of square miles of absolute wilderness in hundreds of different locations, the amount of undisturbed wilderness in this country is amazing, its mostly not on the East coast. We here in populated regions tend to forget that our hunting areas are some of the most crowded in the country.
> 
> Salmonid


I don't think anyone is saying there isn't a vast amount of wilderness in the Western United States/Canada, but that it is paltry compared to the unexplored areas of the ocean.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

And they found those Mermaids so any thing be out there.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've seen a mermaid! In Ft. Wayne, 2005


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

FOSR said:


> I've seen a mermaid! In Ft. Wayne, 2005


I've seen this species before but don't be fooled. Those are no mermaids. In another 10 years you would find these creatures are in fact developing whales.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Steelmagoo can you tell me how long the normal antler lasts after it has been shed? Have you ever traveled, Walked or hiked, west of the mississippi river? How long do you think scat lasts on the ground in the wild. Can you find a mountain lion or bobcats scat in ohio. Cats do tend to bury their scat. Why not bigfoots(that is the plural)? Yes they are starting to show up on game cameras. Google the number of reporting sites in the world collecting images from these on the bigfoot yeti swamp-ape woodbooger or the hundreds of native nations names that have been here for hundreds of years. Also I will attach a report from the Mt Saint Hellens area reported after the explosion that has the military in there collecting dead bigfoot bodies. The site is extensive but the first subject is about the military collection and the witnesses. But its all conspiracies dont ya know? I really believe that the did that to keep the public from hunting these creatures to extinction. Not to just keep secrets from the public. I know that when they are prooven to exist there will be guides taking money to bring hunters out to bag their sasquatch. BE THE FIRST TO GET YOUR PICTURE NEXT TO THE ONE YOU BAGGED. Just like in northern Arizona you can "hunt" a buffalo for 10 or 15 grand. They walk it out in a corral and you get one shot to bring it down. You are not allowed the mount or the hide and only half the meat. And to think that they used to run free across the planes and the trains where hired for hunters to travel thru the areas just shooting as many as they could carry bullets for. Without controls man will kill off these creatures. Yes they're out there and technology will trample them down. 
http://sasquatch-pg.net/USMilitaryFtLewis.html
Thats a lot more than my two cents worth but I had to say it.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

In regards to trail cams, that is what they are TRAIL cams and that's typically where they are placed to observe deer or other mammals that use the trails. Is it to hard to believe that some creatures especially predators taking a different path. When we hunt deer we don't sit on the trail, we stay off of it and watch it to kill the deer that are using it. Many predators will avoid walking on the trail so as not to leave scent behind which would obviously spook their prey. Is it also too hard to believe that there is something out there, part human and now DNA proven to have mated with another being which we cannot exactly classify. The point I am trying to make is that it is possible something smarter than us does exist with senses that are much more attuned to their environment. If we lived outdoors in the forest with no manmade devices, distractions etc. we might be more in tune with our surroundings however we are numbed by everything we have today, automobiles, audio, visual, heat, air conditioning and the list goes on. All of these things distract us from utilizing our sense of smell, taste, feel, hearing and vision and also the overlooked sixth sense of being able to feel the presence of something in our close environment. Did you ever "feel' something watching you but could not locate it, feel danger or a dangerous situation before you enter somewhere,this would all be a part of that sixth sense that is talked about. Just maybe these creatures have mastered the ability to utilize all of there senses beyond any capability that we could comprehend. Not every creature follows the path of least resistance like Man does, some tread where others don't go to remain unseen and hidden. I do believe there could be a creature on this planet that is of higher intelligence than humans, heck we dig holes in the ground and fill them with garbage and toxic waste, flush our bodily wastes right into our drinking water and rivers and oceans then eat the fish we catch out of them. Pretty damn smart aren't we?!
OK have fun with this one, I'm going to go nap now so I can roam the shoreline tonight after some saugeyes, my sixth sense is telling me it's going to be a good night for it.
I really enjoy these Squatch threads, and YES I have seen one but you wouldn't believe my story if I told you.........


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

> Ketchum calls on public officials and law enforcement to immediately recognize the Sasquatch as an indigenous people:
> 
> Genetically, the Sasquatch are a human hybrid with unambiguously modern human maternal ancestry. Government at all levels must recognize them as an indigenous people and immediately protect their human and Constitutional rights against those who would see in their physical and cultural differences a license to hunt, trap, or kill them.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL!

By the way, you can actually see atoms. So its not a matter of faith that they exist. You can see them with your own eyes with the right equipment. Same with black holes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

dmills4124 said:


> Steelmagoo can you tell me how long the normal antler lasts after it has been shed? Have you ever traveled, Walked or hiked, west of the mississippi river? How long do you think scat lasts on the ground in the wild. Can you find a mountain lion or bobcats scat in ohio. Cats do tend to bury their scat. Why not bigfoots(that is the plural)? Yes they are starting to show up on game cameras. Google the number of reporting sites in the world collecting images from these on the bigfoot yeti swamp-ape woodbooger or the hundreds of native nations names that have been here for hundreds of years. Also I will attach a report from the Mt Saint Hellens area reported after the explosion that has the military in there collecting dead bigfoot bodies. The site is extensive but the first subject is about the military collection and the witnesses. But its all conspiracies dont ya know? I really believe that the did that to keep the public from hunting these creatures to extinction. Not to just keep secrets from the public. I know that when they are prooven to exist there will be guides taking money to bring hunters out to bag their sasquatch. BE THE FIRST TO GET YOUR PICTURE NEXT TO THE ONE YOU BAGGED. Just like in northern Arizona you can "hunt" a buffalo for 10 or 15 grand. They walk it out in a corral and you get one shot to bring it down. You are not allowed the mount or the hide and only half the meat. And to think that they used to run free across the planes and the trains where hired for hunters to travel thru the areas just shooting as many as they could carry bullets for. Without controls man will kill off these creatures. Yes they're out there and technology will trample them down.
> http://sasquatch-pg.net/USMilitaryFtLewis.html
> Thats a lot more than my two cents worth but I had to say it.
> later ya'll
> donm


Bones can and do last a long long time. We have fossilized bones from millions of years ago.

Hunt them to extinction even though no one has actually ever seen one let alone took a shot at one. LOL! Oh Man Don, I respect your opinion on most other things but this is too much!! 

Let someone bag one then we'll talk.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe that Urban sprawl over the last 50 years probably has taken its toll on this population and while I hate to admit it, I am afraid killing one will really be the best thing for getting real "protection" for this biped. Sad but true...

Salmonid


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> I've seen this species before but don't be fooled. Those are no mermaids. In another 10 years you would find these creatures are in fact developing whales.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't want to poke too much fun at bigfooters, but when they try to get scientific, it's sort of funny.


People used to believe in dragons too. There were old cave drawings and ancient tales of dragons all around the world, so they MUST have existed, right?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Anyone who doubts that Bigfoot is around by stating the number of hunters and cameras has obviously not spent much time out West where you can be in hundreds of square miles of absolute wilderness in hundreds of different locations, the amount of undisturbed wilderness in this country is amazing, its mostly not on the East coast. We here in populated regions tend to forget that our hunting areas are some of the most crowded in the country.
> 
> Salmonid


Oh..... So they ONLY live out west? Lmao.. Come on man... Maybe they live in Area 51...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> PLLLLEASE, this is a squatch thread. There is no place for the common sense or logic that you are trying to bring into this conversation.


+1

Roll with it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think my point was that just because here in heavily populated areas that some folks seem to think the whole country is like that and its not. also I tend to believe if they were here in the populated areas of the east coast 50 years ago, by now with the urban sprawl, Im sure like many other large animals, would have retreated to larger vast areas so it may be possible that they do ONLY live out west... who knows, but after traveling all over this country, I can tell you if I had a choice, I certainly would not live here anywhere on the Eastern half of the country. LOL Perhaps as they get older, they migraite south to Texas and Florida and blend right in...

Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as "dragons" 40,000 yrs ago there existed in Austrailia a armored flesh eatting ultra monitor type lizard that was atleast 32 feet long and apparently was a supersized Komodo dragon with presumably the same diet and table manners (none); partially fossilized speciemns were found with the ripped apart remains of small saltwater crocodiles inside them. Early aborigionie legends say these horribly smelling creatures could kill with just their breath; their saliva was poisoned, and they were almost impossible to kill. They finally gradually killed these monsters off by creating stone traps loaded with wood, baited them with putrid meat and burnt these monsters to death. Several sets of remains were infact found with charred extremities, though how that happened is unknown. Supposedly their skins were used at body armor for a time, being extremely durable, but hard to tan.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Of course we are discovering new animals every year, but look at where they are coming from. The ocean.....because we have people living at everything depth and out there covering a vast majority of it....yup......sure do. Of course we haven't seen a lot of the ocean going creatures! The Amazon? Same thing. It's not very well inhabited and so difficult to explore it's not hard to miss a small ape, frogs, birds, etc. 

Now take America......we really don't have many places that are uninhabited or don't see any foot traffic. I find it very hard to believe we couldn't have stumbled on a carcass, burial site, etc of "bigfoot". Maybe their a highly developed species that lives primarily underground in huge cities and when they die, they are eaten and their bones used for silverware. Or maybe they just don't exist.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Dave_E said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!.............. They're called Dinosaurs!!!.... Not much proof of them, Eh?--Tim


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cant tell you how many people I have got permission to hunt on. Just to be shocked their were deer even on their property. Even seen a few bears where no one knew they were. And Bears don't hide well. Big foot, I doubt it. But always an open mind. There is a lot more underpopulated areas in the USA that nobody hardly ever sees. Wouldn't surprise me if there isn't little green aliens either. As I find it hard to believe humans are the smartest things out there. And I get proof of that every day!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have traveled all over this country and am amazed at how people seem to think that we have explored it all and have people and trails everywhere. I know of a small tribe of native Apache Indians living in the Superstition Mountain Range just outside of Phoenix(population 4million) who live a primitive life with little or no outside contact with modern people. (check The Flag Foundation Records) 
If they have never been seen by us then what is it that people are seeing or claiming they see. Police officers have seen them on duty(video evidence) and on private land but not being an enforceable action what should they do? Again for those skeptics thats just fine. There are lots of things that people believe in that others in the past have said is truth that others dont believe in. I say open your mind and study from the native peoples stories and believes. You'll be surprised just how much you didnt know. For those who have been lucky enough to see one, I envy you.
ya gotta luv OGF
donm


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

steelmagoo said:


> No squatch bones, no squatch carcasses, fossils, or graves found. Anybody seen Squatch poop in the woods? If you thought you did, that was me. Apparently they don't get hit by cars, die of accidents, disease, drowning, or hunters. If there was a population large enough to survive, there would by now be so much more evidence, like lots of tracks in the snow for example. Can they fly?
> 
> Spending time, energy, and treasure in "protecting" bigfoot seems pointless.


We dont find Sasquatch remains (or poop) because UFOs are protecting themscheesh. 

Does a Sasquatch poop in the woods?

http://www.thetruthbehindthescenes.org/2012/03/24/ancient-aliens-aliens-and-bigfoot/


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> We dont find Sasquatch remains (or poop) because UFOs are protecting themscheesh.
> 
> Does a Sasquatch poop in the woods?
> 
> http://www.thetruthbehindthescenes.org/2012/03/24/ancient-aliens-aliens-and-bigfoot/


You're close Dandrews you just didn't go quit far enough.. they are the aliens!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok after all of this it looks like it is going to be just as hard to convince people that they do exist as it is to proove that they do NOT. Only a dead body will answer the question. Should the authorities then prosecute and for what? No permit, out of season(if there is one) and will they(the bigfoots) be a "sentiant" being at that time or not?
Sentiance is the ability to reason(think)and use tools, be self-aware along with the ability to experience pleasure and pain.
People are not believing the pics that are out there. Now that the hair with nonhuman and nonape DNA has been found without seeing its source of origin does it then not exist either? 
Sure is a lot to contemplate without the distractions of having a line in the water.
Lets see what turns up on the next episode.
later
donm


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

dmills4124 said:


> Ok after all of this it looks like it is going to be just as hard to convince people that they do exist as it is to proove that they do NOT. Only a dead body will answer the question. Should the authorities then prosecute and for what? No permit, out of season(if there is one) and will they(the bigfoots) be a "sentiant" being at that time or not?
> Sentiance is the ability to reason(think)and use tools, be self-aware along with the ability to experience pleasure and pain.
> People are not believing the pics that are out there. Now that the hair with nonhuman and nonape DNA has been found without seeing its source of origin does it then not exist either?
> Sure is a lot to contemplate without the distractions of having a line in the water.
> ...


Cant kill one as any thing with out a season is protected. And I don't recall big foot being on there.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

VIPER1; WHAT????????????????????
Cant kill one?
as anything?
without a season?
is protected?
Got the last line but the first one left me confused. There is something missing there somewere. your making my brain hurt. Please elaborate. What did you mean to say?
donm


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

dmills4124 said:


> VIPER1; WHAT????????????????????
> Cant kill one?
> as anything?
> without a season?
> ...


Answer too this!
Only a dead body will answer the question. Should the authorities then prosecute and for what? No permit, out of season(if there is one) 



Must be messed up. As that was one sentence that should be easy to understand. People keep talking about shooting one. But if they do exsist and you shoot it you'd go to jail most likely. As Ohio dont allow you to kill any thing that dont have a season to. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks VIPER1 I was not aware of that and I had not thought it out that far. With all the guys saying they wanted to be the first to drop one I didnt even think about it from the way the law may look at it.
thanks again their may still be some hope for the species yet.
donm


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe they're aliens I posted in a previous thread. Recently I was listening to George Norry and he had a scientist on who basically stated the same.I was shocked it was the first time I had heard this is all the years I have been following the bigfoot phenomenon.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Seriously? This entire thread is unbelievable! I suppose many of you bigfooters believe in Lochness and trolls too. Good grief! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Seriously? This entire thread is unbelievable! I suppose many of you bigfooters believe in Lochness and trolls too. Good grief!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nope! Just Santa Claus and hobbits --Tim


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow said:


> Nope! Just Santa Claus and hobbits --Tim
> 
> View attachment 67201


LOL! Funny stuff. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Maybe thats why no one has shot one dead. No season. Don't want to break the laws.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Everyone being so sure something doesn't exist and automatically dismissing something because its not what there mommy and daddy taught them want to believe just shows how arrogant we as humans have become. We think we are so smart that we know how this whole world works and how god and nature works but we don't. That's half our problem is we think we know everything.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Did I miss something? Was there another fuzzy picture of something running through the woods or a half drunk idiot on t.v. scratching his butt and smelling his finger swearing up and down he saw one in his tired looking ditch weed patch. My wife loves the show but it's the same thing over and over. They interview an idiot set up the worst cameras in the world and hear a few noises. Then they get some crappy photos of a blur and call it proof. Maybe next episode it won't be an almost and bigfoot kicks their a$$ for messing with sasquatch.

Then I'll believe it


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> Did I miss something? Was there another fuzzy picture of something running through the woods or a half drunk idiot on t.v. scratching his butt and smelling his finger swearing up and down he saw one in his tired looking ditch weed patch. My wife loves the show but it's the same thing over and over. They interview an idiot set up the worst cameras in the world and hear a few noises. Then they get some crappy photos of a blur and call it proof. Maybe next episode it won't be an almost and bigfoot kicks their a$$ for messing with sasquatch.
> 
> Then I'll believe it


geoffoquinn ---- Thats great! Love the part about Bigfoot kickin' their azz for messin' with sasquatch. This is one of the best threads I have seen on this site. 
:good::good::good:


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

steelheadtracker said:


> Everyone being so sure something doesn't exist and automatically dismissing something because its not what there mommy and daddy taught them want to believe just shows how arrogant we as humans have become. We think we are so smart that we know how this whole world works and how god and nature works but we don't. That's half our problem is we think we know everything.


Not all in life is mystery. I'm pretty sure no hot pink elephants exist on his planet. How about you? What about a wolf man instead of an ape man? Just as probable considering neither has been found as of yet yes? Those could be out there as well? How about the Flying Spaghetti Monster? I want to believe.. I really do!!
http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What happens if I accidentally catch saugeye-guy?! I don't want to go I jail. This forum as my witness, I intend no harm! Should be sufficient?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I want to believe.. I really do!!
> http://www.venganza.org/


You crack me up, MassBuck! --Tim


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow said:


> Yeah!.............. They're called Dinosaurs!!!.... Not much proof of them, Eh?--Tim
> 
> View attachment 67090



Dinosaurs=Dragons??
Oh, the fire-breathing, winged, flying thing Harry Potter fought???
You're right, ton's of proof they existed. Board games and movies have them covered. 

Besides, bigfooters don't need REAL proof. They're getting fooled by female Steeler fans streaking through the woods.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just give this some real though. no one from the pilgrems on up has ever come up with the bones or a real live one. amazing what a guy and a camera can do. now for UFO,s I beleave.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

steelheadtracker said:


> Everyone being so sure something doesn't exist and automatically dismissing something because its not what there mommy and daddy taught them want to believe just shows how arrogant we as humans have become. We think we are so smart that we know how this whole world works and how god and nature works but we don't. That's half our problem is we think we know everything.


thats crap dude... this "bigfoot" stuff has been around for WELL over 20 years..and STILL... not a SCRAP of solid proof or evidence yet..well..supposedly DNA now


Tell ya what..I am selling "bigfoot " property damage insurance....just send me $1000 and your covered... obviously bigfoot exists...right? so send me your money


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok ya'll here we go. On a Northern Cal national forest that is 70 miles by 400 miles(28000 sq miles) near millions of people I challenge you disbelievers to go to the center of that forest and find any bones or fossilized bones and I'll even throw a curve to ya. Find human scat in there. (Ohio is 41330 Sq miles making the NF is about 3/4 the size of ohio.) I am sure with that many people near by there must be lots of it(pooping) going on in the forest. And as far as evidence? How about native cave drawings that have been dated to 500 AD that makes them about 1700 years old. Thats a whole lot before the pilgrims arrived. We have native american tribes named for these creatures, ie, the alaskin tribe whose name when translated means "HairyMan". According to their history this hairy man guided them up the river to were the natives established their first tribe. (a tribe is like a village to all of us roundeyes). Just because there isnt a body doesnt mean they have not been here. These are not myths but real creatures that have been around long before our written language. There are even older cave drawings in Australia. The cave drawings were mans way of recording his hunts and life at that time. They drew what was important to them and sasquach must have been important in their lives to do that. The indians also recorded their events on totum poles. I could continue on but some people wont believe half of what they see with their own eye and nothing that has been told to them.
It comes back to the point that a dead body is the only way to save these creatures/beings!
donm


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

There's always an excuse for "seasonality". - "It's coming right for us ! - 'BANG' " Thanks South Park!

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=14646

Who's to say its not already among us ? He fattens up on lazy Antrim trout, and he lives underwater. That's why you cant see him, DUH. You ever think "why cant we boat/dive/ice fish Antrim ?" There's your reason.

I think I saw him floatin down the scioto on an innertube, drinkin a beer.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What happens if I accidentally catch saugeye-guy?! I don't want to go I jail. This forum as my witness, I intend no harm! Should be sufficient?


Be sure to take a picture, release him without harm, and submit for a Fish Ohio 
!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

steelheadtracker said:


> Everyone being so sure something doesn't exist and automatically dismissing something because its not what there mommy and daddy taught them want to believe just shows how arrogant we as humans have become. We think we are so smart that we know how this whole world works and how god and nature works but we don't. That's half our problem is we think we know everything.


So are you selling all your belongings to buy the item of your dreams since the world is ending in less than 3 weeks as well?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as "unprovable" things, take anti-matter. Sounds like a contradiction of terms. "Star Trek" sort of gobbidy ****. BUT IT EXISTS very briefly at the extreme tops of lightning bolts in the initial pulse from the ground to the clouds; but only as minute particals that are almost instantly annilated upon touching even gas atoms; the resulting release of super white hot magnetic energy instantly pulses back down to Earth but discharging enough energy to be far more visible than the 1st pulse and very likely adding some decibles to the thunderclap that results. The "evidense" of our eyes and logic is often misleading...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, just to stir the pot, look up accounts of finding giant skeletons in Indian mounds in Ohio. There's more than one including these elements: 8 - 10 feet in height, the jaw and skull were big enough to fit over a modern human, two rows of teeth (does that ever come up in Bigfoot lore?) and, the kicker, the skeletons quickly turned to dust when exposed to the air.

That last part makes me suspicious, especially since I've personally handled a human skull taken from a mound (in class, back when that was legal). The bones don't turn to dust. And what about those teeth, did the enamel turn to dust, too?

And, there's a history of archaeological hoaxes like the Cardiff Giant.

Mark Twain wrote a parody of the discovery of a petrified Indian 

http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/archive/permalink/the_petrified_man



> The body was in a sitting posture, and leaning against a huge mass of croppings; the attitude was pensive, the right thumb resting against the side of the nose; the left thumb partially supported the chin, the fore-finger pressing the inner corner of the left eye and drawing it partly open; the right eye was closed, and the fingers of the right hand spread apart.


Take a minute and try to strike that pose. It's a variant of thumbing your nose.



> The people of the neighborhood volunteered to bury the poor unfortunate, and were even anxious to do so; but it was discovered, when they attempted to remove him, that the water which had dripped upon him for ages from the crag above, had coursed down his back and deposited a limestone sediment under him which had glued him to the bed rock upon which he sat, as with a cement of adamant, and Judge S. refused to allow the charitable citizens to blast him from his position


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's another point for those sceptics. The footprints found in OHIO and all over the world have been examined close enough to show Dermal ridges in the print. Dermal ridges make up a person/apes finger/foot print. Humans go across the foot and the ape runs the length of the foot. A bear does not have dermal ridges because it is a pad. The prints in question where closest to ape ridges. As for the next question of faking? When a foot gets damage from small cuts caused by rocks or shells, the skin heals causing the ridges to curl inward onto each other. This makes a swirling affect of those particular ridges. Those are evident in the nonfake prints. If someone was going to make footprints to walk around the forest in, they would have to put extensive detail in the surface to carve in those dermal ridges. 
Oh but they are all fakes and frauds. There is a point in which science just cant be denied by literate cognitive individuals. 
Dermal ridges, DNA, game camera and video pictures can only be denied for so long. 
The answer is out there and stairing us in the face. It is becomming harder and harder to keep denying these creatures existance. I would also pose the example of us trying to find a couple of our special forces guys in full guilly suits who are hiding somewhere in ohio, Now find them by there foot prints and maybe a glimps of them. The great apes are able to hide in the forests from people finding them for centuries. Why not Sasquatch.
This county is so much larger than most people can relate to with many, many more undiscovered things to be found or should I say identified.
The gigantopithacus, or greatape, has only been identified to have existed by just the lower full jawbone. From that they know it lived during the early times of the first homosapiens. One jawbone from all those animals prooved the existance of that species and people say why cant we find any bigfoot bones? YET! 
Prooven science although hard to question is unquestionable.
whats NEXT?
donm


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

dmills4124 said:


> Here's another point for those sceptics. The footprints found in OHIO and all over the world have been examined close enough to show Dermal ridges in the print. Dermal ridges make up a person/apes finger/foot print. Humans go across the foot and the ape runs the length of the foot. A bear does not have dermal ridges because it is a pad. The prints in question where closest to ape ridges. As for the next question of faking? When a foot gets damage from small cuts caused by rocks or shells, the skin heals causing the ridges to curl inward onto each other. This makes a swirling affect of those particular ridges. Those are evident in the nonfake prints. If someone was going to make footprints to walk around the forest in, they would have to put extensive detail in the surface to carve in those dermal ridges.
> Oh but they are all fakes and frauds. There is a point in which science just cant be denied by literate cognitive individuals.
> Dermal ridges, DNA, game camera and video pictures can only be denied for so long.
> The answer is out there and stairing us in the face. It is becomming harder and harder to keep denying these creatures existance. I would also pose the example of us trying to find a couple of our special forces guys in full guilly suits who are hiding somewhere in ohio, Now find them by there foot prints and maybe a glimps of them. The great apes are able to hide in the forests from people finding them for centuries. Why not Sasquatch.
> ...


One lower jaw bone is proof of "all those animals? One lower jaw bone and scientists have a visual representation of what Gigantopithecus looked like? One lower jaw bone and scientists identified a previously unknown species. 

(eye roll)


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm! Well seems like quite a few people here do not have an open mind. Im not saying their real But you sure assume a lot thinking you know for sure they're not. And we all know what assuming is!
He's right in the fact new creatures are found daily! We are even finding new planets we didn't know existed. I too find it hard to believe we could over look something a little bigger then a human. But many over look deer and they dont have much a brain. Think what some thing the size of a large human with a brain could do.
And another thought is maybe they get rid of their dead some how like we do. Possibilities are millions. There has been so many intelligent and credit worthy people who have seen them and reported you really have to wonder. Even aliens could possibly be out there. 
But for me to have to laugh and make fun of some one for their beliefs would show how immature I am. And how closed mind to!
Personally I think some people are just afraid to believe because they'd be afraid in the woods then. LOL! Me I hope every day to just discover any thing new. What a adventure and a wonderful thing that would be.
Also the thoughts of all land being walked on in USA id plain ridiculous. You could get lost on my grandfathers farm in Kentucky. And a lot hasn't been traveled or explored. And there is a lot of acres the same today in the USA. Must be the city guys saying that who's never hunted real woods of thousands of acres. And there are plenty.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Viper1, WELL SAID!!!
dm


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Fishlandr75 said:


> thats crap dude... this "bigfoot" stuff has been around for WELL over 20 years..and STILL... not a SCRAP of solid proof or evidence yet..well..supposedly DNA now


+1. There are also drawings of dragons and unicorns in caves. Were they real too? To think there are giant bigfoots around, breeding, eating, pooping, etc.. Someone, somewhere would have hit one with a car by now!!! I am a pretty open minded person but there has to have been some real evidence by now. New creatures are being found everyday, I agree....but these are mostly in the ocean or insects in a rainforest.......NOT 800 pound mammals that live in our same environment. 

There has not been one shred of real proof. Foot prints? How about the lame show "Finding Bigfoot". A stick just snapped in the dark woods. "It's a SQUATCH!" Hahaha so funny that people buy into this stuff.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Alwsfishin said:


> I believe they're aliens I posted in a previous thread. Recently I was listening to George Norry and he had a scientist on who basically stated the same.I was shocked it was the first time I had heard this is all the years I have been following the bigfoot phenomenon.


Now that actually seems to make some sense.....


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

My postings in the other guys saquatch study to reveal starttling facts as I put 2 wake up post to what I know on this. 
To the first magazines artical after posting it the true magazine investigaed his seeing and photos took more of the detaited crap. And sent a few guys to seach area. one them found some the hairs that when yeti gone into woods left behind. Had them checked out and said they where not humon but a dupont made synthetic hair thus yeti must worked at Dupont. LOL latter the guy who see and took the pictures broke down and confested he was tried to win a photo contest and set up the whole thing. case #one blown by True magazine. It made a true story for there magazine to post in theres. LOL
To the other edition story it ti was ahoax to win fame and have a top story for Argosy not true magazine. There findings where the toes and all the rest. And he to broke down and said it was a hoax. That he made the feet and put them on stilts to give the longer stride as a 10 foot make. And waited for a rain so as leave great foot prints. And yep True magzine had another true story on that hoax. LOL


----------

